# homemade chummer



## morgan1025 (Mar 26, 2008)

awhile back a guy had a homemade chumer i found it and have figured every thing out but the handle i know alot of people made them so i wanted to know if anyone had a photo of the handle put to togatherwith the blades i really need someone to help i have already bought all the stuff and would like to have one the elbows on the handle throw me off trying to figure out how it goes down into chummer any help would be very helpful


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=4560&posts=15

This is the one stressless made on the old forum


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

all you have to do is take Tony Blanton on the boat, he is a good chummer okeoke yeah just post a pic


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

My chumming potion is a well guarded secret, and does produce fish, just look at my signature line!!


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/27/2008)*. . . just look at my signature line!!


That's a nice pic -- but I'd rather look at your avatar!:letsdrink


----------

